

Robot kills a man at Volkswagen plant - medyo
http://rt.com/news/271147-robot-kills-man-volkswagen/

======
oliyoung
Story is "better" with this related tweet
[https://twitter.com/acarboni/status/616360772478722048](https://twitter.com/acarboni/status/616360772478722048)

------
anti-shill
that robot decided his fate in a microsecond: extermination...

and so it begins...

